# A real head turner (a work in progress)



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a few pics of my progress on my little zombie girl. It would have been my $20 prop challenge entry if I had finished it in time. I bought the 39" tall doll at the local swap meet. The head was corpsed with caulk and painted and will turn completely around like in the Exorcist.









Here's a pic of the motor set up using an air vent motor. 









Here's a close up of the rotating electrical connection that lights the LED eyes.


----------



## JiMi Neutron (May 29, 2010)

This prop is going to look so creep at night. My little girls would go banana's over this doll. lol. Most definitely subscribe on this porject.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks0. I made they eyes by pouring holt melt glue into a small spoon as a mold. I used cooking spray as a release agent. I then glued yellow LEDs to the back of each "eyeball". I used a capacitor so the LEDs can use the same 12V power source as the air vent motor.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

She's a got a great look to her. I like the coloring.

I find it interesting that you chose to source power to the eyes instead of wiring a 9v battery inside the head. Are those connections something you made, modified, or puchased? I presume there's a spring to keep them in contact with the copper.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> I find it interesting that you chose to source power to the eyes instead of wiring a 9v battery inside the head. Are those connections something you made, modified, or puchased? I presume there's a spring to keep them in contact with the copper.


Once attached, I have no way of getting inside the head to change a battery. I made the connections from scratch. Yes there are two springs from ball point pens compressed in the wooden block to keep the plungers in contact with the copper tubes. I soldererd small gauge connecting wires to short stubs of #12 copper wire. I couldn't get the solder to stick to the steel springs so used JB Weld to glue the springs to the stubs.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dang, she creeps me out already! Looking very good, I really like the coloring of the head and those eyes are just creepy


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Doc, she's beautiful! And those eyes are clever as hell. I don't think I've ever seen any quite like that before.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I am still not clear on the power transfer. I understand that the plungers transfer the power to the copper tubes that rotate with the shaft. How do you keep the wire from the tubes to the head from twisting? do they go up the middle of the tube? she is very creepy looking and she will make a great prop!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

hpropman said:


> I am still not clear on the power transfer. I understand that the plungers transfer the power to the copper tubes that rotate with the shaft. How do you keep the wire from the tubes to the head from twisting? do they go up the middle of the tube?


Sorry I didn't post a clearer picture. The tan tubing is just a spacer and turns with the threaded rod. Look for the small orange and orange/white wires in the last pic. Each one is soldered to the top of their respective copper sleeve and extends toward the end of the threaded rod. The wire from the bottom copper sleeve goes up inside the tan tubing and upper copper sleeve. Both wires turn with the threaded rod. I'll actually tape the wires to the rod just before I stick on the head. The head will also be attached to the top of the threaded rod so the head and wires will all turn together and not tangle (at least that's the plan).


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

She's going to be awesome. Great idea for the eyes.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Doc Doom said:


> Sorry I didn't post a clearer picture. The tan tubing is just a spacer and turns with the threaded rod. Look for the small orange and orange/white wires in the last pic. Each one is soldered to the top of their respective copper sleeve and extends toward the end of the threaded rod. The wire from the bottom copper sleeve goes up inside the tan tubing and upper copper sleeve. Both wires turn with the threaded rod. I'll actually tape the wires to the rod just before I stick on the head. The head will also be attached to the top of the threaded rod so the head and wires will all turn together and not tangle (at least that's the plan).


Thanks Doc I got it now.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that doll really does creep me out! I look forward to more!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments. I'd like to take credit for the hot melt glue LED eye idea but its not mine. Here's a link to the page I found. Awesome site for LEDs. http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/aneuse_UsingLEDEyes.html

I will take credit for the idea to use small spoons as molds and cooking oil as a release agent.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I finally had a little time to work on Drew Buriedmore. Here is a pic of the installed motor and mechanism.









Now I just have to find a way to get a metal to plastic glue down inside the head into HOLE "B" so I can insert SHAFT "A" into HOLE "B".


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Drew Buriedmore...(giggling)


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

looking good doc, Can't wait to see more


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice corpsing job. The eyes look great too.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Doc anyway to lift the hair in the back? Maybe cut a hole so you could see what you are doing. Then drop the hair back over it.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Finally went with JB Weld and got the head on and turning. Here's a short video. Please forgive the lack of clothes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great face on her and the head movement is really smooth!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Doc Doom said:


> Thanks0. I made they eyes by pouring holt melt glue into a small spoon as a mold. I used cooking spray as a release agent. I then glued yellow LEDs to the back of each "eyeball". I used a capacitor so the LEDs can use the same 12V power source as the air vent motor.


Hey Doc looking good! I am not clear on the use of a capacitor to drive LEDs off a 12 VDC source. Could you explain that?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

heresjohnny said:


> I am not clear on the use of a capacitor to drive LEDs off a 12 VDC source. Could you explain that?


Here is a link to a web site that can provide whatever info you need.

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/anemak_MakingLEDEyes.html


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

That looks great so far. The movement and the eyes are perfect.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very very super cool !!!!!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Finally got Drew Buriedmoore dressed in her Sunday best. Here's a short video of the finished prop.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome Doc! Fantastic looking eyes. Great idea using the glue gun technique. Thanks for the LED how-to link.


----------

